# Cure #1 & #2..  are they dangerous ??   Eric,  @Cajuneric 2 guys and a cooler



## daveomak

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/m4OuOZulHUQ"


----------



## DRKsmoking

Thank you Dave , this was very informative and helpful, I already subscribe to them but some how I missed it. 

Thank you for posting

David


----------

